# Ok so I have been appointed a constable...now what?



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

The selectmen had an emergency meeting to appoint me and another fellow as constables, now we are.

I got my uniform and weapon budget/allowance and have $705 left that I am supposed to use for equipment like lights.

What's the best kind of lights for my car, are wigwags important? I have two cars, and was thinking about something portable...any ideas?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Immmediately and forthwith join CMPSA


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Oh boy...here we go. LOL!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Don't forget one of those cool doo-hickies that change the light from red to green so you can traverse the intersection unfettered.


----------



## ROME72 (Aug 1, 2007)

How about buying a book that states that you are not a cop and that your are a civil process server. Also please don't pull over any cars....thank you


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Exactly what is a constable supposed to do? We have one of our guys that is also a constable but I never see him do anything special. Just wondering.


----------



## Upandcoming (Dec 18, 2006)

What are the dutys of a constable?


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Upandcoming said:


> What are the dutys of a constable?


Keep order at town meetings


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Upandcoming said:


> What are the dutys of a constable?


 * bring real cops their coffee *


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Wait til SOT finds out that Hutch broke into his account.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

In my town the constables (well besides the MSP) are the ones that do the detail work. We also process paperwork, handle traffic at accidents etc, and keep order at Town meetings.

Most of the work is detail work and traffic control...so I need REALLY good lights.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

SOT said:


> In my town the constables (well besides the MSP) are the ones that do the detail work, process paperwork, handle traffic at accidents etc, and keep order at Town meetings.
> 
> Most of the work is detail work and traffic control...so I need REALLY good lights.


SOT<

1. Congratulations upon your appointment
2. PM j809 as he is an MHQ whore. He is also a detail whore. Don't think he'll steer you wrong buddy! Tell him I sent you, and downplay the constable thing. tell him you TRIED not to accept it, but the selectmen threatened to banish you.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Lat time I didn't go to a meeting I got appointed the assistant emergency management director....just goes to show.

I'm hoping for some hot fuzz action!


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Go old skool....


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2007)

You need the MSP-approved patch in the middle;


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Sweet! One of the other constables in town gets used crown vics, he said he would get me a good one at auction next time he goes.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

HOw about one of those lil helmets with a strobe on top? That way no one will miss you when your pushin your scooter down the sidewalk .
*Is that you on the right? DAmn, hit the gym*


----------



## US706 (Nov 24, 2006)

SOT said:


> Lat time I didn't go to a meeting I got appointed the assistant emergency management director....just goes to show.
> 
> I'm hoping for some hot fuzz action!


Best movie ever....ahahhahahah


----------



## SargeLorenzo (Jan 21, 2007)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> HOw about one of those lil helmets with a strobe on top? That way no one will miss you when your pushin your scooter down the sidewalk .
> *Is that you on the right? DAmn, hit the gym*


Like this one?


----------



## tkmn204 (Nov 21, 2006)

what town are you from??


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Sot..You're gonna learn that once you don that uniform you are going to attract all kinds of groupies....BEWARE


----------



## US706 (Nov 24, 2006)

LMAO @ Inspector's comment










SOT if you needed some uniform ideas I think this would look great. (J/K)


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

706 - are you sure that isn't a groupie?


----------



## US706 (Nov 24, 2006)

KozmoKramer said:


> 706 - are you sure that isn't a groupie?


LOL it can be what ever SOT wants it to be that's the fun part of playing dress up....

I love that picture though .....BABY HAS GOT BACK!


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Koz!
That *IS* 706! He's no groupie brother, He's a HUNTER!


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Contables serve court papers (civil process) eviction notices, divorce papers, etc. Pretty good money if you can establish yourself. Not sure about the need of a light bar though?

Inspector ------- More cushion for the pushing


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Okay SOT!!!!
Here's an approved scheme for your crown vic buddy!


----------



## US706 (Nov 24, 2006)

mpd61 said:


> Okay SOT!!!!
> Here's an approved scheme for your crown vic buddy!


you must have really burnt up google looking for that one buddy...I was reading on wikipedia that Constable comes from the Latin (comes stabuli)
which is count of the stables. I know I read it on wack my pee pee, but I thought is was interesting.

You know I had an interesting summer working with some constables form the UK.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2007)

Foxy85 said:


> Contables serve court papers (civil process) eviction notices, divorce papers, etc. Pretty good money if you can establish yourself. Not sure about the need of a light bar though?


Do you take *everything* literally?


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Hey Foxy85 where is that court policy prohibiting EPO's from carrying in your court?


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Yeah I was told I need a light bar for the front and back of my car so when doing details I can be seen!
God I love the light bars! Ohh yeah what about radios? Need a couple of those I'm sure!


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

SOT said:


> Ohh yeah what about radios? Need a couple of those I'm sure!


Something to keep in mind...

You'll only need *one *radio until you hire a dispatcher.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I think this car would be a good choice, or if budget is a problem then go with choice two


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

94c said:


> Something to keep in mind...
> 
> You'll only need *one *radio until you hire a dispatcher.


 *Dont underestimate Sot... he can talk to himself *


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Here's the kind of ride you need:


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

I'm willing to bet that they'll let SOT carry inside of Worcester District Ct. since his appointment supercedes the memo.

The so-called "SOT Clause".


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Do you need an ASSistant I know a couple that I could recommend ??


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

How about wicked old school?







And don't forget a siren: http://www.wolo-mfg.com/fa-siren.wav


----------



## US706 (Nov 24, 2006)

A rare pic of US706 (far right) and MPD61 (center)....We had to fight real hard to get these uniforms apporved, but you have to admit they look great.
Wouldn't be much of an issue to get them to put a constable name plate on.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I noticed that the MSP are already so worried that I am going to DOMINATE the detail hours, they keep driving by my house....either that or some idiot called them out due to "shots fired" but it wasn't me...it was some guy down the street.


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

I believe (what I have been told) down in Fall River, they let certain constables perform paid details after becoming a reserve and performing many freeeeeeeee hours.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

See what happens up here is that we do not have a police department. 
The CLEO is basically in place to do LTC stuff and sex offender registry.
All the police are constables and don't do anything but direct traffic, work events, and one drives around with the radar gun in his car just to piss off speeders. The MSP is out actual police/patrol. Now that I'm board I hope to get everyone up to date body armor and patrol rifles in every car. I hope there is a good rack I can put in my subaru.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2007)

hahahahahhahaaa


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2007)

Hey SOT; did you realize you can now arrest tramps & vagrants?

http://www.mass.gov/legis/laws/mgl/272-67.htm

Get busy son!!!


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Hey where I live there are none, otherwise I would be out there cuffin' and stuffin' them!

Maybe I should get a third set of cuffs!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

SOT said:


> Hey where I live there are none, otherwise I would be out there cuffin' and stuffin' them!
> 
> Maybe I should get a third set of cuffs!


And some leg irons.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2007)

and a spit shield.......


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Ohh good ideas!


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Any electricity and running water where you at?

If so, maybe you can become a sovereign nation and bring back the electric chair.

Just a thought...


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

i can see this coming, SOTs car


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Two things:
1. I almost had a seizure watching that vid.
2. It would have been better if the guy closed the garage door and left the car running.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

SOT said:


> See what happens up here is that we do not have a police department.


The sheriff's office hasn't started patrolling that area yet inch:


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

SOT said:


> It would have been better if the guy closed the garage door and left the car running.


:L: Agreed.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

PBC FL Cop said:


> The sheriff's office hasn't started patrolling that area yet inch:


No need for the sheriffs. They're in the process of establishing a SOT-LEC.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Funny story, a lot of the towns out here so hate the MSP they contract with the local prison to get deputies to do the road details if there are not enough police to do them.

Local Police
Reserve
Constables
then Deputies


----------

